# Wallpaper



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

Looking for a site to download RC Pictures for my wallpaper !


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Go Losi!! http://teamlosi.com/wallpaper/index.htm :thumbsup:


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

*cough*

Go Associated!!!

http://download.teamassociated.com/images/wallpaper/wallpaper.htm


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

RCMits said:


> *cough*
> 
> Go Associated!!!
> 
> http://download.teamassociated.com/images/wallpaper/wallpaper.htm






*cough* IAGREE *cough* :jest: :jest:


----------



## kiyano (Nov 16, 2002)

try 

http://cgi.hpi-europe.com/wallpaper.php?lang=en


----------

